# OL Convo #10: Break Weeks Makes Us Loco.



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy Holidays OL!






*Rules*

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10000 posts
-No ASL Bashing
-No Mafia talk
-Stay Cool


​


----------



## Shrike (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@zoro and @Amol  this will be the revival of the Sabo FC

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## zoro (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @zoro and @Amol  this will be the revival of the Sabo FC


I always believed!


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 16, 2022)

Congrats shanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

A year of mod bootlicking and pussy ass thread titles coming up  

Wait till I get back from work and sauce in me you lil bitch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2022)

excuse me, what is ASL?
age, sex and location? it can't be that people bash someone's age, sex and location.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 16, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> excuse me, what is ASL?
> age, sex and location? it can't be that people bash someone's age, sex and location.


Ace, Sabo, and Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Ace, Sabo, and Luffy.


oh i c
seems like a tough racket to keep up with though, like hitting oneself

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)

@Shrike bravo brat. 


@Shanks thanks for hosting br0.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)

@Shanks next time include @Triss too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Alright @Shanks change the title to

 OL Convo #10: mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass motherfuckers 

And prove that you are one of us, else get out


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

If it was up to me the opening thread name would have been soca likes to rim willy wonka


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Im starting to think ur nukethisplacenow bit is just for show


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

you might as well have made @Gledania the OP you fucking cuck


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Lets gooooo..what Asl bashing means ? 
@Shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Ace, Sabo, and Luffy.


Ok perfect i like all of them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

ok I have said a lot of mean stuff here 

but please honestly don't think Im a racist for liking this song


hail is for the supposed good king who keeps it right, for all of us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shrike bravo brat.
> 
> 
> @Shanks thanks for hosting br0.


Welcome to Australia!


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Welcome to Australia!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> ok I have said a lot of mean stuff here
> 
> but please honestly don't think Im a racist for liking this song
> 
> ...


Memory lane... I used to listen to  them at laud volume  in the car with my friend right before going into discotech club lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Memory lane... I used to listen to  them at laud volume  in the car with my friend right before going into discotech club lol


you're a real lad mate

I've been meaning to ask you, lots of folks keep italians in high regard when it comes to pizza.

well I feel you guys are quite good with coffee, what kind of joe do you like?


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

@trance I see your whore ass posting, please progress this thread so I can get my plan of destruction going


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> you might as well have made @Gledania the OP you fucking cuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> @trance I see your whore ass posting, please progress this thread so I can get my plan of destruction going


calm down there beerus


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

trance said:


> calm down there beerus


 but I need your help mate


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

trance said:


> calm down there beerus


I'd be happy to know how you spend christmas, any traditions or such? 

to share my bit, we have a large catalogue of different saved up carbohydrates worked up into casseroles, and we also work out a christmas ham.


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> you're a real lad mate
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you, lots of folks keep italians in high regard when it comes to pizza.
> 
> well I feel you guys are quite good with coffee, what kind of joe do you like?


I do love espresso yes off course ...for US the black american coffe Is black water with a taste of coffe lol, actually i am basically drinking around 8 /9 short coffe per day almost due to all my client at home than offers me the coffe  plus some others i take from the bar outside....here your can have  your own coffe home with your own moka ..called caffettiera or you can get a proper espresso at the bar on the street which Is made by professional machine you know the typical you can see, anyway a lot depends on the quality of the grains of coffe as well and how they are treated....arabe brought coffe here then Napolitans invented the caffettiera...otherwise before we used to drink the coffe Like the Turkish coffe! Have you ever tried It? Its similar but less smooth then an italian coffe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'd be happy to know how you spend christmas, any traditions or such?
> 
> to share my bit, we have a large catalogue of different saved up carbohydrates worked up into casseroles, and we also work out a christmas ham.


Here We all gonna stuff ourself Like Pigs
On crismastime holidays time in Italy you Always end up getting a couple of kilos more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> I do love espresso yes off course ...for US the black american coffe Is black water with a taste of coffe lol, actually i am basically drinking around 8 /9 short coffe per day almost due to all my client at home than offers me the coffe lol plus sime other i take from the bar outsider....here your can have the your coffe with your own moka ..called caffettiera or yiu can get a priper espresso in the bar on the street Who Is made by professional machine you know the typical you can see.anyway a lot depends on the qualuty of the grains of coffe as well and how they are treated....arabe brougt coffe here then Napolitano invented the caffettiera...otherwise befire we used ti drink the coffe Like the Turkish coffe! Have you ever tried It? Its similar but less smooth then an italian coffe


sounds great, how about milk in coffee? I heard somewhere that the most hardcore italians put unsalted butter in theirs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> sounds great, how about milk in coffee? I heard somewhere that the most hardcore italians put unsalted butter in theirs


That's called caffelatte   but it basically all milk with a shot of espresso inside...we have this for breakfast instead of tea mostly and with biscuits Nutella and toest bread and fresh orange juice on a side..., Some use jam instead or tea with lemon or honey ..milk with honey as well..it depends on your taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

also love the take on christmas @Redline 

it'd be a real treat if you told us what you enjoy during the holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> also love the take on christmas @Redline
> 
> it'd be a real treat if you told us what you enjoy during the holiday


If I survive this year and remember I will

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> If I survive this year and remember I will


aww come on tell me now so I can bring something new to my moms on christmas, she would love it


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

a simple recipe, I will pay for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> a simple recipe, I will pay for it


Here I give you one that is super tasty easy to do in ten minutes and with few ingredients...
Well I rather post the video so you can see by yourself k
All you need is some slices of chicken , some flour , butter , olive oil, some milk ,salt and thymes and black pepper if you like it
Ready in less then 10 minute but super tasty..just try it and then let me know if you liked it .it's really easy to do anyway ..no chef experience needed lol
But I can cook good anyhow

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Here I give you one that is super tasty easy to do in ten minutes and with few ingredients...
> Well I rather post the video so you can see by yourself k
> All you need is some slices of chicken , some flour , butter , olive oil, some milk ,salt and thymes and black pepper if you like it
> Ready in less then 10 minute but super tasty..just try it and then let me know if you liked it .it's really easy to do anyway ..no chef experience needed lol
> But I can cook good anyhow


thanks mate! I will try to deliver a duplicate at my earliest convenience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 16, 2022)

The Death of the Movie Star. …… *sigh* …… We live in a sad age.


----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'd be happy to know how you spend christmas, any traditions or such?
> 
> to share my bit, we have a large catalogue of different saved up carbohydrates worked up into casseroles, and we also work out a christmas ham.


i personally dont have any traditions for christmas


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@DeVision @青月光 @January @Perrin @ArabianLuffy @Gledania @Lurko @MO new thread


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

trance said:


> i personally dont have any traditions for christmas


Maybe you don't but your county must have it ..if you are cristian based I mean..each religion got his own...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@jesusus @Nello @Irene @Yamato @Rinoa @Flame @Blade @Lmao @RossellaFiamingo @Mihawk new thread

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision @青月光 @January @Perrin @ArabianLuffy @Gledania @Lurko @MO new thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@TheRealSJ @ShWanks @IchijiNijiSanji @Sufex @Mawt @Ushiromiya Battler @Golden Garp @Recca come here and join the Sabo FC

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Now I am gonna help you calling them here I got one for each of them....
@ArabianLuffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

@January

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Alright @Shanks change the title to
> 
> OL Convo #10: mods are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass motherfuckers
> 
> And prove that you are one of us, else get out


Maybe later



KBD said:


> If it was up to me the opening thread name would have been soca likes to rim willy wonka


Yeah, it's going to be "Thread title for sale" after a week  



Redline said:


> Lets gooooo..what Asl bashing means ?
> @Shanks


We wank Ace!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

@Gledania

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Maybe you don't but your county must have it ..if you are cristian based I mean..each religion got his own...


oh

then itd have to be

put up tree and decorations
make lots of food (main dish is typically either turkey or ham)
spend time with family/extremely close friends
drink lots of alcohol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

@Lurko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Lurko


You want to dance?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

@DeVision

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You want to dance?


He is the only gangsta here...theorically.. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

@MO

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @jesusus @Nello @Irene @Yamato @Rinoa @Flame @Blade @Lmao @RossellaFiamingo @Mihawk new thread


Hi new thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

@Perrin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 16, 2022)

@Kinjin @convict  Will there be an OL award member of the years this year ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## January (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @January new thread


Bruh, you finished the thread without tagging anyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Well actually (Dec 16, 2022)

So Mickey really is gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Now I am gonna help you calling them here I got one for each of them....
> @ArabianLuffy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 16, 2022)

I got a massive shlong and am the handsomest guy in the OL so if any ladies on OL wanna come visit the Member of the Year runner up feel free

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

January said:


> Bruh, you finished the thread without tagging anyone


It was pinned!!! 

Sorry...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Well actually said:


> So Mickey really is gone.


He's still around. Just banned from OL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The Death of the Movie Star. …… *sigh* …… We live in a sad age.


real movie star's dont need to become superheroes to sell tickets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 16, 2022)

@convict what are you doing here, you're meant to be on break


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ 'Sabo' has a long history on NF. Shanks is but a short term name


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Can someone help me make an avy from this? Crop, resize and put some cool Photoshop effects, etc. 

@Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Mariko  ?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 16, 2022)

nooooooo I was waiting to do the 10000th post in the last one but I fell asleep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> nooooooo I was waiting to do the 10000th post in the last one but I fell asleep


you can choose the next title in a week if you like?

There was 5 people lurking and not 1 try to snipe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 16, 2022)

Well actually said:


> So Mickey really is gone.


I guess he'll come back again when yamato shows up


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy 300th Birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I got a massive shlong and am the handsomest guy in the OL so if any ladies on OL wanna come visit the Member of the Year runner up feel free


I can confirm this is true. We sword fight regularly in the old days and his big black long thing are longer than his own body.

#wingman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sufex (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @TheRealSJ @ShWanks @IchijiNijiSanji @Sufex @Mawt @Ushiromiya Battler @Golden Garp @Recca come here and join the Sabo FC


Fuck sabo

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 16, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> real movie star's dont need to become superheroes to sell tickets


Ah! So true, yet so painful.


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Sufex said:


> Fuck sabo


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ 'Sabo' has a long history on NF. Shanks is but a short term name



you were sabo before you were shanks?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Sufex said:


> Fuck sabo


*meh*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> you were sabo before you were shanks?!


Yeah, for many years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can someone help me make an avy from this? Crop, resize and put some cool Photoshop effects, etc.
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Mariko  ?


Thank me later

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Rob said:


> Thank me later


I'm gonna rig the shit out of your tourney

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@Chip Skylark this is the Luffy FC. Join us.


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm gonna rig the shit out of your tourney


Why haven't you changed your avatar yet

Did I do all that work for nothing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Ah! So true, yet so painful.


it's wild right? i'm pretty sure a tom cruise headed project grosses well at the box office regardless of what the superheroes are doing.
now imagine if marvel or dc got tom cruise on as captain america or superman/batman.
did samuel l jackson as nick fury add some shine to samuel l jackson, or to the mcu?
i hear the complains that studio's aren't doing art projects anymore cause even those are expensive to make in the green screen era, but that isn't stopping the actors and actresses with a vision away from this whole superhero phase hollyweird is going through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, for many years.


Do you want a cool Sabo avy to wear proudly shanks?
I give you some , you choose


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Rob said:


> Why haven't you changed your avatar yet
> 
> Did I do all that work for nothing?


Nowadays hard handmade work is not praised enough mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Rob said:


> Why haven't you changed your avatar yet
> 
> Did I do all that work for nothing?


@January should we make WCI arc the winner of this tourney?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2022)

@Shanks What do I get for being in second place?   





@Shrike I can't believe you would do that to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @January should we make WCI arc the winner of this tourney?


Naaa Wano was better thanks Goden!. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @January should we make WCI arc the winner of this tourney?


do it, that arc is art

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I got a massive shlong and am the handsomest guy in the OL so if any ladies on OL wanna come visit the Member of the Year runner up feel free


No wonder the baboons were all so submissive...Black paint Mihawk gonna soon show his true colours


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Nowadays hard handmade work is not praised enough mate


fucking ingrates smh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

MO said:


> @Shanks What do I get for being in second place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've paid you your weekly salary the other day.


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I've paid you your weekly salary the other day.


I want at least 2 million.


----------



## Redline (Dec 16, 2022)

Lol


----------



## January (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @January should we make WCI arc the winner of this tourney?


It’s very easy, no one votes for the tourney anyways

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2022)

January said:


> It’s very easy, no one votes for the tourney anyways


Hard to follow up the OL's single greatest tournament of all time


----------



## convict (Dec 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @convict what are you doing here, you're meant to be on break



I periodically check in for anything urgent anyway you guys are going to have to ask @A Optimistic if there are plans for motm I can’t contribute much until Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

MO said:


> I want at least 2 million.


Hmm... I'll get you to sailor hoe. The boss don't suit you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can someone help me make an avy from this? Crop, resize and put some cool Photoshop effects, etc.
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Mariko  ?


I can try.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)

@Shanks a quickie

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh wait. Take this one. Blue Flame Sabo. 
The strongest flame

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shanks a quickie





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh wait. Take this one. Blue Flame Sabo.
> The strongest flame


They are both awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> They are both awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hmm... I'll get you to sailor hoe. The boss don't suit you.


sailor what?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

MO said:


> sailor what?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2022)

Good title.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Hi new thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh wait. Take this one. Blue Flame Sabo.
> The strongest flame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You want to dance?


Sure why not. Get me drunk so I can have some fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Janessa Zoldyck (Dec 16, 2022)

OP really blew the fuck up these past few years

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Janessa Zoldyck said:


> OP really blew the fuck up these past few years


Proves that Wano is peak for Global fans.

Also, welcome to the OL Convo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Sure why not. Get me drunk so I can have some fun.


Lost like $800 cuz of Elon. No more money for booze


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy Bday @BuggytheYonkou!


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy 300th Birthday @Mysticreader


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2022)

Nice new thread, grats @Shanks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Lost like $800 cuz of Elon. No more money for booze


 Tell KBD to get some.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Nice new thread, grats @Shanks


4x in a row

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Tell KBD to get some.


@KBD go get some booze


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 4x in a row


Make it a 5th

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

torch the fucking mods already BURN BURN BURN

@Shanks


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass sabo shit smh unbelieveable fucking trashheap of a thread  

Im in fact quite upset, almost upset enough that it cures my hangover. bloody hell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass sabo shit smh unbelieveable fucking trashheap of a thread
> 
> Im in fact quite upset, almost upset enough that it cures my hangover. bloody hell


Sabo for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Wonder what is taking Rin so long. Maybe I should tag her


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can someone help me make an avy from this? Crop, resize and put some cool Photoshop effects, etc.
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Mariko  ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

I love art

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> I love art


You into naked guys with red nose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

We need a poll. Anyone got something good?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Always love it when @Redline comes online and my alerts goes nuts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Perrin


I’ve had a rough one buddy. Got bluelighted to hospital with septic shock. Needed iv abx fluids oxygen the works, better today than yday so that’s good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You into naked guys with red nose


You're not?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’ve had a rough one buddy. Got bluelighted to hospital with septic shock. Needed iv abx fluids oxygen the works, better today than yday so that’s good.


What happened?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> What happened?


Got an infection, rapidly deteriorated. It was bizarre it all happened so fast

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Got an infection, rapidly deteriorated. It was bizarre it all happened so fast


Infections are terrifying


----------



## Perrin (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> Infections are terrifying


Tell me about it. I was out of it last night, drifting in and out of lucidity. Knowing exactly how my body was getting worse made it all the more scary


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Tell me about it. I was out of it last night, drifting in and out of lucidity. Knowing exactly how my body was getting worse made it all the more scary


ignorance is bliss, thank god Im not a doctor


----------



## Perrin (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> ignorance is bliss, thank god Im not a doctor


Nah. It was my insight that finally made me swallow my pride and call the paramedics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheRealSJ (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @TheRealSJ @ShWanks @IchijiNijiSanji @Sufex @Mawt @Ushiromiya Battler @Golden Garp @Recca come here and join the Sabo FC


For life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 17, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Chip Skylark this is the Luffy FC. Join us.


ew, am I known as a Luffy fan now?   

don't mind my set, gear 5 just looks really cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> ew, am I known as a Luffy fan now?
> 
> don't mind my set, gear 5 just looks really cool


no need to be so tsundere. I bet you do the gear 2 pose a lot secretly at home!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> ew, am I known as a Luffy fan now?
> 
> don't mind my set, gear 5 just looks really cool


Do you want me to upgrade your ava


----------



## Chip Skylark (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> no need to be so tsundere. I bet you do the gear 2 pose a lot secretly at home!


Comes in handy before fights. Nobody has lived to see me use it twice.



Nello said:


> Do you want me to upgrade your ava


Upgrade?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Upgrade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


>


I also need an upgrade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> I also need an upgrade


Kaido's face is too small

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> Kaido's face is too small


Its ok, I didn't want an upgrade after all


----------



## dergeist (Dec 17, 2022)

Happy birthday @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Its ok, I didn't want an upgrade after all


After working with the most powerful microscope I could find and countless hours of work, I believe the operation was successful

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> After working with the most powerful microscope I could find and countless hours of work, I believe the operation was successful


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Got an infection, rapidly deteriorated. It was bizarre it all happened so fast


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Always love it when @Redline comes online and my alerts goes nuts


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’ve had a rough one buddy. Got bluelighted to hospital with septic shock. Needed iv abx fluids oxygen the works, better today than yday so that’s good.


Glad to hear you are feeling better now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

Yeah!! Buon compleanno @Mysticreader 

All the best for ya and family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Its ok, I didn't want an upgrade after all


So.... at the end You end up as an ex kaido clownfan?


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> So.... at the end You end up as an ex kaido clownfan?


what!? this majestic upgraded avatar is supposed to show my allegiance to both Kaido and Buggy the GOAT.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> what!? this majestic upgraded avatar is supposed to show my allegiance to both Kaido and Buggy the GOAT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better now


Cheers man had a fever of 105.8F/41C for a couple of hours. Was painful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Cheers man had a fever of 105.8F/41C for a couple of hours. Was painful.


41 is a pain! No shit


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> what!? this majestic upgraded avatar is supposed to show my allegiance to both Kaido and Buggy the GOAT.


I only see a clown kaido fan mate... XD
Get rid of that asap! Lul

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> I only see a clown kaido fan mate... XD
> Get rid of that asap! Lul

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


>


----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> I also need an upgrade


Just ask which character do u want? Buggy?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Morning guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

@Unresponsive what's been happening, little bro?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> ew, am I known as a Luffy fan now?
> 
> don't mind my set, gear 5 just looks really cool


Nothing wrong with been part of the winning side for the rest of this series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive what's been happening, little bro?


hm?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> hm?


How's life and OL these days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

My Kluger is out of battery, I think.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

I suspect @KBD got drunk and did that to my car last night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> How's life


Still trying to find it


Shanks said:


> and OL these days?


 I mean it's alright, but I have bigger things to focus on. Like watching the paint dry on a wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I mean it's alright, but I have bigger things to focus on. Like watching the paint dry on a wall.


You know how to paint?  


You have a wall?  


What color?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You know how to paint?
> 
> 
> You have a wall?
> ...


Yes and no

Who says the wall was mine

White


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy 300th Birthday @Mysticreader





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Mysticreader





dergeist said:


> Happy birthday @Mysticreader





Redline said:


> Yeah!! Buon compleanno @Mysticreader
> 
> All the best for ya and family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I suspect @KBD got drunk and did that to my car last night


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


>


You are lucky I got a battery jump start and it took literally 2 mins to sort out


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

Where is @DeVision ? Can someone call the retirement home and tell him the location of this place


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You are lucky I got a battery jump start and it took literally 2 mins to sort out


 next time I will urinate and add some sugar in the tank

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

why are you optimist rating me you @Skank

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

I demand answers

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

next time it won't just be your car matey 

I will replace your beers with fosters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

@KBD where are @Lurko 's booze!


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @KBD where are @Lurko 's booze!


I have a divine right to commandeer any found alcohol and use it as I see fit


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> - Global and OL rules apply
> ​



  

also no mention of the clubhouse


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> also no mention of the clubhouse


What type of strip joint is the Mickey Club House?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

I'll find time to expand and update the OP next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> also no mention of the clubhouse


Give me some content and I'll add it


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

Also... Need a poll. Anyone got ideas for an interesting poll?


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What type of strip joint is the Mickey Club House?


well, they serve good wings for starters, I'd stay away from the salad bar - it has looked untouched for weeks. 

booze is expensive but you can use the secret password to get it for free on Mickeys tab I posted on his profile. 

the dancers aren't great - Im starting to think they are there against their will.


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

I have my suspicions that some of the "performers" were caught trying to get more stuff from disney + via using a VPN. 

NOBODY SCREWS D*SNEY - HAHA


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Also... Need a poll. Anyone got ideas for an interesting poll?


Is Sabo a good character: yes, no, absolutely not.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

@KBD  you owed me $5M dollars. 

And I'm gonna gang the shit out of you for that null from the other day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 18, 2022)

Day 7395.

Still no letter from Hogwarts


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @KBD  you owed me $5M dollars.
> 
> And I'm gonna gang the shit out of you for that null from the other day


Im sure Disney is going to love this bootleg campaign


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

also you deserved the 0 rating  

imagine my disappointment, having finally gotten of to a break after almost doing what you'd call a good job, and  there I am sipping coffee.. 

almost spit it out when I see you have spammed yourself the thread 

If anything we are far from even   

I will continue my antics around your house, when ever you suspect foul play its probably me.  

your kids dublo or lego brick that you stepped on or the table foot that you stump your toe on every time? actually placed and rigged by me, a lego of destruction if you will - that's purpose is to cause significant physical pain and EMOTIONAL DAMAGE.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Nello said:


> Day 7395.
> 
> Still no letter from Hogwarts


so you started waiting for one in 2002? 

that's rough


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

Nello said:


> Day 7395.
> 
> Still no letter from Hogwarts


2 mins ago I was like "wtf, did i write this? Who hack my account"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> so you started waiting for one in 2002?
> 
> that's rough


Mrs. Rowling has toyed with my heart much like a tarantula toys with its helpless prey before injecting them with digestive enzymes so they can slurp up their innards like orange juice. With pulp.


Shanks said:


> 2 mins ago I was like "wtf, did i write this? Who hack my account"


I'm you. But clownier. And stronger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> How's life and OL these days?


Delovely as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Morning guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

fine I changed my avy back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> Is Sabo a good character: yes, no, absolutely not.


Let's put it this way is easier..if one likes him is a sound yes! Otherwise you choose... XD


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Edit: it must be fate that Rin didn't see the last message for 2 days. Changed my mind. Gonna stay with Shanks for now.


who did you want to be then, you bozo


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


>


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

the clubhouse must have done some renovations

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> the clubhouse must have done some renovations


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

@Shanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Boring mods strike again


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

ok @Redline 

how about this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> ok @Redline
> 
> how about this?


Niceeeee...!! This Is what I am talking about!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

404

Happiness is a myth for artists and bozos
 


But relaxing under a blanket in mid winter is definitely a primal joy rivaling things like busting a nut, or stretching out a sore back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say milkers anymore with this avy

Makes it seem kinda sus


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> who did you want to be then, you bozo


Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

@Captain Quincy  can you have a think of what the title and OP should look like and tag me when you're ready. Will update it next week.


Weekly new title and OP, let's go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sabo


I would have taken the nick Shanks out of spite


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> I would have taken the nick Shanks out of spite


Not the first time a troll have taken my former SN before


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Not the first time a troll have taken my former SN before


Like which ones  

You should get your account banned if you want to rebrand


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)

WOW! my twitter account is unbanned after 10 years!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## January (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks like he’ll step down and ask someone to work on his behalf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2022)

January said:


> Looks like he’ll step down and ask someone to work on his behalf


He's still the majority share holder and chairman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 19, 2022)

January said:


> Looks like he’ll step down and ask someone to work on his behalf


Lol I thought this was fake


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Captain Quincy  can you have a think of what the title and OP should look like and tag me when you're ready. Will update it next week.
> 
> 
> Weekly new title and OP, let's go


title- Year of Maru
OP - I think it's already fine tbh


----------



## KBD (Dec 19, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> title- Year of Maru
> OP - I think it's already fine tbh


----------



## KBD (Dec 19, 2022)

@MrPopo  EXPLAIN


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> @MrPopo  EXPLAIN


----------



## KBD (Dec 19, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


You are the Maru consultant, what in seven hells is a year of Maru


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> You are the Maru consultant, what in seven hells is a year of Maru


----------



## KBD (Dec 19, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


Dont pull my balls mr.popo  

Out with it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2022)

I demand a redo on this thread.
That aussie fuck @Shanks cheated. I refuse to post in this thread anymore!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 19, 2022)

At this point, Elon is an idiot. Believing at first that he knows what he’s doing, and then later ask the public in a poll if he should step down from Twitter as head.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I demand a redo on this thread.
> That aussie fuck @Shanks cheated. I refuse to post in this thread anymore!!


----------



## Redline (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Dec 19, 2022)

Honestly dying in a mario kart race would be a good way to go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I demand a redo on this thread.
> That aussie fuck @Shanks cheated. I refuse to post in this thread anymore!!


Where have you been?

You can be the OP if you want you? I can just ask Soca or Shrike to move your post.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> You can be the OP if you want you? I can just ask Soca or Shrike to move your post.



Vacation!!!!
I drove home. 1400 km. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Vacation!!!!
> I drove home. 1400 km. XD


Nice.

This is a serious offer btw. I basically won the last 4 threads.

Wanna move your post to the OP of this thread?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Nice.
> 
> This is a serious offer btw. I basically won the last 4 threads.
> 
> Wanna move your post to the OP of this thread?


Nah. It's okay. It's well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Well actually (Dec 19, 2022)

Is Musk also buying NF?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2022)

Well actually said:


> Is Musk also buying NF?


Go ask him on Twitter and then come back and let us know! Please.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @sagatwarrior and @sagatwarrior2016!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Vacation!!!!
> I drove home. 1400 km. XD


Have a gd vacation this hols

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 20, 2022)

@Captain Quincy @Shanks 

Brothers

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 20, 2022)

She will find that umbrella sideways up her butt if she keeps this up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> She will find that umbrella sideways up her butt if she keeps this up


It's snowing mate she gotta open it! Lul


----------



## KBD (Dec 20, 2022)

Redline said:


> It's snowing mate she gotta open it! Lul


But she is flipping me off  

She can try opening it when it's in her butt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 20, 2022)

I think i'm gonna stay off the internet a little in these dark winter days and get out more


----------



## DeVision (Dec 20, 2022)

Wait. Just saw Film RED. 
Wtf?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait. Just saw Film RED.
> Wtf?


Why? Shanks CoC too much?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why? Shanks CoC too much?



Shanks a GOAT.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But did Uta die?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 20, 2022)

Had enough of that ^ (use bro) anyways.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Had enough of that ^ (use bro) anyways.


Why is my TSLA shares still going down?  

Can you go on twitter and ask him?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why is my TSLA shares still going down?
> 
> Can you go on twitter and ask him?


Fuck twitter, Fuck musk, and Fuck testa oh and no.

I only go on twitter for studying purposes.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Fuck twitter, Fuck musk, and Fuck testa oh and no.
> 
> I only go on twitter for studying purposes.


Yeah, that's why you are studying and I'm going to be richer than @Yamato

Tesla for the win. But agree fuck twitter and fuck Elon.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, that's why you are studying and I'm going to be richer than @Yamato
> 
> Tesla for the win. But agree fuck twitter and fuck Elon.


you owe me 300% of your income.


----------



## Redline (Dec 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> But she is flipping me off
> 
> She can try opening it when it's in her butt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 20, 2022)

guys how to turn off snowfall on this website?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> guys how to turn off snowfall on this website?


Do I look like a mod you to?

Go to Preference > 

Disable holiday styling


@Rinoa mod me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Do I look like a mod you to?
> 
> Go to Preference >
> 
> ...


you saved my life

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2022)

Nello said:


> I think i'm gonna stay off the internet a little in these dark winter days and get out more


Going out is for bums

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 21, 2022)

Gentlemen, at what point are we gonna say "enough is enough"? When are we gonna invade Mickey's house and kidnap him?


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Gentlemen, at what point are we gonna say "enough is enough"? When are we gonna invade Mickey's house and kidnap him?


I already raid his pantry every Friday


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> I already raid his pantry every Friday


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2022)

He is out or Ritz and cheese.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> He is out or Ritz and cheese.


Ritz and cheese? What is that?


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Ritz and cheese? What is that?


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> guys how to turn off snowfall on this website?


You can't Felix just get an umbrella instead.xd


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Captain Quincy @Shanks
> 
> Brothers


shocked this was so cold-heartedly ignored

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)

@Gledania    travelling France..... XD


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 21, 2022)

@KBD genuinely curious why do you dislike whitebeard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)

@KBD  hanging out on the streets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)

@ArabianLuffy  Dancing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 21, 2022)

@January  lost his house keys...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Gentlemen, at what point are we gonna say "enough is enough"? When are we gonna invade Mickey's house and kidnap him?


Go to the Alley and grab him. We will follow.


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @KBD genuinely curious why do you dislike whitebeard


For me family is the highest value. WB is a gross bastardization of that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

I also genuinely loathe Corazon for snitching on Doffy, infiltrating the crew of his own brother as undercover for the Marines. 

Absolutely fucking disgusting. Could never be me. 

Inb4 he had a point, Doffy killed their pops yada yada. His fathers lack of foresight doomed their whole family. Doffy as a child has to pick up the pieces.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

BM is kinda sketchy as she robs her childer from having a father, but she arguably makes up for it via having a huge family and the immediate status you get upon birth just by the virtue of being her child.

Yeah she is a bit of a mean bitch, but usually the grievances she rants about has to do with her children not performing their duties. It's not unreasonable for her to ask you to perform some duties on board the BMP as a member of the Charlotte family. Getting essentially pimped by her in a diplomatic marriage is the least you could do, looking at you LOLA, you skank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Also Kaido is the best father in the series   sorry for the long answer @Captain Quincy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)

Kid Doffy was a little spoiled brat, he got no excuses


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> Kid Doffy was a little spoiled brat, he got no excuses


? He had to man up considerably given the situation.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2022)

Happy Bday @RayanOO! Have a good day ahead

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> ? He had to man up considerably given the situation.


He man up in the wrong direction and that lead him to kill his brother smh.. but I do blame his father as well for not smack that attitude once in a while


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> He man up in the wrong direction and that lead him to kill his brother smh.. but I do blame his father as well for not smack that attitude once in a while


Corazon brought that upon himself. Not that there shouldn't always be a way to reconcile with your brother, but the blame lies with Corazon initially.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> Corazon brought that upon himself. Not that there shouldn't always be a way to reconcile with your brother, but the blame lies with Corazon initially.


No...their father was too soft on them...he grow one pussycat but rather sensible and compassionate kid like cozaron back when he was a little kid and then another spoiled ignorant brat who believed he was superior and treated plebs like garbage since he was a kid like Dofla...his father didn't put some sense in him by slaps and so he ended up an arsehole once grown up by his own terms
Let's not  underestimate what Doflamingo did to the dressrosa people feelings in the long run.... If anyone had to die the world would have been better off with little  Doflamingo dead


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> No...their father was too soft on them...he grow one pussycat but rather sensible and compassionate kid like cozaron back when he was a little kid and then another spoiled ignorant brat who believed he was superior and treated plebs like garbage since he was a kid like Dofla...his father didn't put some sense in him by slaps and so he ended up an arsehole once grown up by his own terms
> Let's not  underestimate what Doflamingo did to the dressrosa people feelings in the long run.... If anyone had to die the world would have been better off with little  Doflamingo dead


Nothing compassionate or sensible about snitching about your brother to the feds.


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nothing compassionate or sensible about snitching about your brother to the feds.


I am talking about when he was a little kid ..not the lier he become ..corazon himself could have help his brother by confront him directly but surely not by betrayal, he was too good and scared to be effective


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> No...their father was too soft on them...he grow one pussycat but rather sensible and compassionate kid like cozaron back when he was a little kid and then another spoiled ignorant brat who believed he was superior and treated plebs like garbage since he was a kid like Dofla...his father didn't put some sense in him by slaps and so he ended up an arsehole once grown up by his own terms
> Let's not  underestimate what Doflamingo did to the dressrosa people feelings in the long run.... If anyone had to die the world would have been better off with little  Doflamingo dead


As Doflamingo I wouldn't have felt any pity for people, they didn't for him.  

Tried to torch his ass at the stake the bastards.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> As Doflamingo I wouldn't have felt any pity for people, they didn't for him.
> 
> Tried to torch his ass at the stake the bastards.


He didn't have it for them either in the First place lol so fuck him


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> As Doflamingo I wouldn't have felt any pity for people, they didn't for him.
> 
> Tried to torch his ass at the stake the bastards.


He would have torture  them all and enjoyed it as if it was his duty if he would have had the chance to act upon his beliefs...do you remember the guy Luffy punched? Doflamingo was already like this when he got to the stakes


----------



## KBD (Dec 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> He didn't have it for them either in the First place lol so fuck him


Fuck people in general as well. Kill them all and let them die. 

Doflamingo managed to find people who were true to him and cared deeply for them because of that reason. Naturally their interests come first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayanOO (Dec 22, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @RayanOO! Have a good day ahead


Thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 22, 2022)

Is casa del papel worth watching ?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 22, 2022)

I lost $1000 yesterday in the share market. Someone give me money to gamble money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> No...their father was too soft on them...he grow one pussycat but rather sensible and compassionate kid like cozaron back when he was a little kid and then another spoiled ignorant brat who believed he was superior and treated plebs like garbage since he was a kid like Dofla...his father didn't put some sense in him by slaps and so he ended up an arsehole once grown up by his own terms



No his father was the idiot who had no sense.

Imagine being fucking royalty and having the most powerful bloodline, while having authority almost second to none.

Only to toss it all away because "Hurr Durr let's live like normal people and share the struggles with the peasants"....

If I was his son I'd be fucking mad too especially since my mom was dying, and the commonwealth pissants wanted our heads on a platter. It's really no different from some delusional idealist who wants to move to a different country and way of life because they think that grass is greener on the other side, only for it to be a complete shit hole with lowered standards and quality of living and end up costing their descendants a whole lot of inheritance or chances of a better future.

Doflamingo did nothing wrong as far as those peasants and his father were involved...anyone who thinks otherwise should try living in poverty and see if "the struggle" is as beautiful as they think it is. Utterly stupid and unrealistic nonsense.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> No his father was the idiot who had no sense.
> 
> Imagine being fucking royalty and having the most powerful bloodline, while having authority almost second to none.
> 
> ...


This is not the point ..the point is what little doflamigo was and believed to be in the first place..the rest it's all the consequence of a silly choice by his father who wasn't smart enough to see it


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> This is not the point ..the point is what little doflamigo was and believed to be in the first place..the rest it's all the consequence of a silly choice by his father who wasn't smart enough to see it


This isn't the real world, the one piece world seems to be divided into those who are oppressed and those who are the oppressors.

In contrast to many other oppressors and power hungry people like the crocodile and the drought he caused in Alabasta, Doflamingo is a saint.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 23, 2022)

Majin Lu twitter showed up on my timeline how

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Majin Lu twitter showed up on my timeline how


Jeff sold your data to Musk


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

Maybe he would sell it to me too, I should swat your house  

Your excess amounts of contraband (copium) would leave you jailed for life


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Maybe he would sell it to me too, I should swat your house
> 
> Your excess amounts of contraband (copium) would leave you jailed for life


Swat doesnt exists in my country


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Swat doesnt exists in my country


I wouldn't trust some south African militia to ask questions before shooting either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> I wouldn't trust some south African militia to ask questions before shooting either


That militia would get robbed before they even get to me


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> That militia would get robbed before they even get to me


Truly an example of a well functioning society, you even have anti-swat


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Truly an example of a well functioning society, you even have anti-swat


Nearly every industry has some form of mafia operating it


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Nearly every industry has some form of mafia operating it


So you have a large private sector


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> So you have a large private sector


Don't worry the government is very much involved


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Majin Lu twitter showed up on my timeline how



Did you follow? I would.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Did you follow? I would.


I didn't my twitter uses my rl name


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I didn't my twitter uses my rl name



Oh come on.. Everyone knows your name is Samuel Cisse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh come on.. Everyone knows your name is Samuel Cisse.




Dev if you need work I know a brothel near my home who's in need for male prostitutes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Dev if you need work I know a brothel near my home who's in need for male prostitutes.



If it's a hetero brothel, I'm in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If it's a hetero brothel, I'm in.


 imagine the low class ladies who are willing to sleep with you now.

then imagine them fatter and 20 years older and you have your customer base

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> This isn't the real world, the one piece world seems to be divided into those who are oppressed and those who are the oppressors.
> 
> In contrast to many other oppressors and power hungry people like the crocodile and the drought he caused in Alabasta, Doflamingo is a saint.


 Goda bless Saint Flamingo lul... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> imagine the low class ladies who are willing to sleep with you now.
> 
> then imagine them fatter and 20 years older and you have your customer base


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Dev if you need work I know a brothel near my home who's in need for male prostitutes.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> imagine the low class ladies who are willing to sleep with you now.
> 
> then imagine them fatter and 20 years older and you have your customer base



Nah. It's the time of the year where you're giving back. An Adonis like me they'll never get in their life. But those ladies need love too. So....
I'm a good person.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Nah. It's the time of the year where you're giving back. An Adonis like me they'll never get in their life. But those ladies need love too. So....
> I'm a good person.


 so what is the price range you are thinking,considering you are so invested in this then?  

or perhaps its pro bono since its the time of giving and you intend to put up a sign by your flat that says fat chicks welcome?


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Nah. It's the time of the year where you're giving back. An Adonis like me they'll never get in their life. But those ladies need love too. So....
> I'm a good person.


Are ya?
If  u were a good person then you would talk to me and not holding a grudge because of some jokes.... 
Adonis my.... .  yeah I can imagine lol
Guess what?  I am beautiful too...but this is what others says , not me, I don't think I am, and even if I would think so I would never tell...
Stay humble  dev.. and by the way , I wish you a good  Christmas and a better new years eve

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> so what is the price range you are thinking,considering you are so invested in this then?
> 
> or perhaps its pro bono since its the time of giving and you intend to put up a sign by your flat that says fat chicks welcome?


5 bucks for a quicke, 15 for a proper shag...lmaoooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> so what is the price range you are thinking,considering you are so invested in this then?
> 
> or perhaps its pro bono since its the time of giving and you intend to put up a sign by your flat that says fat chicks welcome?


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

alright, just gotta get my goggles like G5 Luffy since Im going in the splashzone, umm Adonis saves the day and 15 bucks here I come

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> so what is the price range you are thinking,considering you are so invested in this then?
> 
> or perhaps its pro bono since its the time of giving and you intend to put up a sign by your flat that says* fat chicks welcome?*



If I did that, no chicks would come. 
I'd negotiate the price with the owner. I want a fixated income. I don't care what they make. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If I did that, no chicks would come.
> I'd negotiate the price with the owner. I want a fixated income. I don't care what they make. XD


you just need proper marketing, something everyone knows. 

you can call your place Captain Ahab's perhaps?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> Are ya?
> If were a good person then you would talk to me and not holding a grudge because of some jokes....
> Adonis my.... .  yeah I can imagine lol
> Guess what?  I am beautiful too...but this what others says not me, I don't think I am, and even if I would think so I would never tell...
> Stay humble  dev.. and by the way , I wish you a good  Christmas and a better new years eve


you've been ignore listed?  

I have only ever considered ignoring @MrPopo   and @trance ... and @January

but they ignored me instead and saved me the trouble   

merry xmas fams

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

@Shanks has been super ignored btw.

as far as I know Kasper the friendly ghost started this thread.

@Shanks who? never heard of them...


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> you've been ignore listed?
> 
> I have only ever considered ignoring @MrPopo   and @trance ... and @January
> 
> ...


To you too mate! All the best...now I will just spam some happy Christmas gif for everyone!
One for the OL and the OL for everyone!xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

this one is going in the oven right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> this one is going in the oven right?


Right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> this one is going in the oven right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2022)

What should I drink tomorrow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

Nello said:


> What should I drink tomorrow


Before or after  dinner? 
Glen? XD
@Gledania

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> Before or after  dinner?


Let's say both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

Nello said:


> Let's say both

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2022)

Guess i'll try it if i find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

@KBD 
@Shanks 

XD


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

@KBD    cheers.... Faces starts at 75 degrees  rhum on a plastic bottle lul


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

Nello said:


> What should I drink tomorrow


Forget Christmas beer and stuff just get some decent lager or something. Usually Christmas dinners are quite hefty so it needs to be thirst quenching first and foremost. 

Wine depends on the main you guys serve at Christmas. 

As for the evening just heat up some glühwein  

If you are an extra bad boy you can get some eggnog and spike it like you mean it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> @KBD    cheers....


Knob creek   breh who names these products XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> @KBD
> @Shanks
> 
> XD


Every time someone "accidentally" spells KBD on an ouija board and thinks it's not working, it's actually me drunk at 3 am giving them a call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 23, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> No his father was the idiot who had no sense.
> 
> Imagine being fucking royalty and having the most powerful bloodline, while having authority almost second to none.
> 
> ...


Mihawk is sounding a lot like charloss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Knob creek   breh who names these products XD


 90° Clear spring lol


----------



## Gledania (Dec 23, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Is casa del papel worth watching ?


@MO @Light D Lamperouge  I appreciate the rep guys.

Really I do. And just so you know I love you both.

But could you please answer the question ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @MO @Light D Lamperouge  I appreciate the rep guys.
> 
> Really I do. And just so you know I love you both.
> 
> But could you please answer the question ?


I think I watched it until season 3/4, and yes, it's worth it. Especially the first 2 seasons.


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)

@KBD 
Here's your Christmas gift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy Bday @ArabianLuffy! Have a gd day ahead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy birthday @ArabianLuffy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy birthday @ArabianLuffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 23, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @ArabianLuffy! Have a gd day ahead


----------



## KBD (Dec 24, 2022)

Redline said:


> @KBD
> Here's your Christmas gift


Kaido-san!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

Lola! Matisse..and Black  too


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

Those just look alike..the originals are better..lol for me.xd


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 24, 2022)

Redline said:


> Merry Christmas @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

Africa rules


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

London girls lol


----------



## January (Dec 24, 2022)

@Beast you applied for Twitter CEO post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 24, 2022)

@Beast , is banned again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

January said:


> @Beast , is banned again


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

New OP

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> New OP


Let me bless it! Ethiopia next holidays booked


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 24, 2022)

Did the thread’s title say “May All Your Dreams Come True”? Does that mean even an ISIS soldier or a Nazi can wish something, too?


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 24, 2022)

@Soca there's a third damn Avatar series coming out, go watch ATLA already.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 24, 2022)

...Also Happy Holidays everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 24, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Did the thread’s title say “May All Your Dreams Come True”? Does that mean even an ISIS soldier or a Nazi can wish something, too?


Don't be silly...their wish can go rotten.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 24, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> ...Also Happy Holidays everyone.


Happy holidays etherdead.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Soca (Dec 24, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> @Soca there's a third damn Avatar series coming out, go watch ATLA already.


I'm surprised you even remember I never watched it. 

Fine then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Dec 24, 2022)

Soca said:


> I'm surprised you even remember I never watched it.
> 
> Fine then


You never watched the best animated show of all times?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas to my notorious trolls gang! @dergeist @Soldierofficial @Ren. @Redline

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays to my old Gen Conquers bros @Ekkologix @Baba Chinese guy @Mickey Mouse @Lurko @Flame @Blade @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays Sabros @Chrollo Lucilfer @IchijiNijiSanji @Amol @zoro @Shinobu

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays OL Convo bros @ArabianLuffy @KBD @Unresponsive @January

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays Sabros @Chrollo Lucilfer @IchijiNijiSanji @Amol @zoro @Shinobu



Happy holidays mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays random OL guys that I remember 

@Ushiromiya Battler @Mawt @Ludi @Sufex @Incognitos @Duhul10 @Golden Garp @TheRealSJ @BlueDemon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy Holidays. OL Conquers Haki Rains Supreme @Mysticreader @Captain Quincy @Soldierofficial @Lmao @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy holidays to all you OL Mods and Admins, old and new @Kinjin @Shrike @Soca @Etherborn @convict @A Optimistic @Rinoa @JFF

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy Holidays.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 24, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> You never watched the best animated show of all times?


I was busy watching girls eat burgers off other girls asses





Shanks said:


> Happy holidays to all you OL Mods and Admins, old and new @Kinjin @Shrike @Soca @Etherborn @convict @A Optimistic @Rinoa @JFF


Happy holidays. I'll forgive the sin you just committed for holidays sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 24, 2022)

Soca said:


> I was busy watching girls eat burgers off other girls asses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That excuse only works for so long, it’s been 17 years.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays to all you OL Mods and Admins, old and new @Kinjin i @Shrike @Soca @Etherborn @convict @A Optimistic @Rinoa @JFF


Thank you Shanks , Happy Holidays!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy Holidays. OL Conquers Haki Rains Supreme @Mysticreader @Captain Quincy @Soldierofficial @Lmao @Silver


Merry Xmas Shanks 
Happy Holidays everyone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays to all you OL Mods and Admins, old and new @Kinjin @Shrike @Soca @Etherborn @convict @A Optimistic @Rinoa @JFF


Christmas is a holiday for people. Mods aren't people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays random OL guys that I remember
> 
> @Ushiromiya Battler @Mawt @Ludi @Sufex @Incognitos @Duhul10 @Golden Garp @TheRealSJ @BlueDemon


You too


----------



## Shanks (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 25, 2022)

Redline said:


> Don't be silly...their wish can go rotten.


Really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas peeps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Merry Christmas peeps.



merry christmass

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## jesusus (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to the Clubhouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Merry Christmas to the Clubhouse

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)

Soca said:


> merry christmass


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm going to be doing some bloodletting

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'm going to be doing some bloodletting


Spit it out before the new years Eve all that passed it stays in the past..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zoro (Dec 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays Sabros @Chrollo Lucilfer @IchijiNijiSanji @Amol @zoro @Shinobu


Happy holidays my dude!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 25, 2022)

Soca said:


> I was busy watching girls eat burgers off other girls asses


should've been me instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 25, 2022)

Soon:


   ~~~~~~ >

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> Soon:
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~ >


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 25, 2022)

Oof I'm basically comatose from the feast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 25, 2022)

How about you @Redline had enough to eat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> How about you @Redline had enough to eat?


Me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 25, 2022)

Roots is beautiful


----------



## Shanks (Dec 25, 2022)

It's boxing day. Who wanna fight


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 25, 2022)

Happy Bday @poutanko! Have a great day ahead!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's boxing day. Who wanna fight



Wait. Doesn't it come from the boxing presents?


----------



## Redline (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 27, 2022)

Is 27th December a public holiday in New York? It is in Australia for boxing day.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy Bday @Canute87!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy birthday @Canute87

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Rey (Dec 27, 2022)

Anyone know who or what is Maru? I stay seeing folks call everyone on this forum Maru

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 27, 2022)

Rey said:


> Anyone know who or what is Maru? I stay seeing folks call everyone on this forum Maru


I think it's @MrPopos boyfriend


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Dec 27, 2022)

@Canute87 Happy Birthday bro have a lit time today get drunk asf and call sum hoes over (Don't if you with a woman)
hope the best for you bro


----------



## Rey (Dec 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> I think it's @MrPopos boyfriend


Wait a second I just posted a status update calling dat biatch out, but then I saw another status update going



> Capa13 SoldierofficialCapa13 wrote on *Soldierofficial's *profile.
> Is your work almost complete in the OP section with converting them to accepting feats and portrayal* Maru?*


tf? How many alts does popo bf have? this is some final villain shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 27, 2022)

I agree, @MrPopo also refuses to explain it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 27, 2022)

@Canute87 happy birthday!


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 27, 2022)

Why does everyone think maru is my boyfriend 


@Atlantic Storm explain Aru


----------



## KBD (Dec 27, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Why does everyone think maru is my boyfriend
> 
> 
> @Atlantic Storm explain Aru


So Atlantic storm is your boyfriend?  

Finally we are making some progress.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Why does everyone think maru is my boyfriend
> 
> 
> @Atlantic Storm explain Aru


don't tag me ever again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 27, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> don't tag me ever again


----------



## KBD (Dec 27, 2022)

It's an abusive relationship? You need to treat Mr.popo better, Maru.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rey (Dec 27, 2022)

Soldierofficial's
Atlantic Storm​that dude with targaryen ava or whatever all getting called Maru 
guess Imma have to accept that I'm not getting to the bottom of this   thx everyone


----------



## Nello (Dec 27, 2022)

Daily reminder not to tag @Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 27, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Kinjin @convict  Will there be an OL award member of the years this year ?


I figured someone else will take care of this 

I suppose I can come up with something this week, but will have to double check with active staff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 27, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Merry christmas. And fuck you god.


Sounds about right.  

Have no way to verify your story and even the article is behind a language barrier and a pay wall. 

But my condolences none the less.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 27, 2022)

Rey said:


> Anyone know who or what is Maru? I stay seeing folks call everyone on this forum Maru


Check my sig Raru

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 27, 2022)

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Check my sig Raru


Probably a lie left by the government

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 27, 2022)

What are you all doing?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes.



Happy birthday bro. Wish you all the best. (hope I'm not too late)


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2022)

Happy Bday @Skyfall

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Rey (Dec 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Check my sig Raru


omg ur a godsend thx bro 

Happy bday @Skyfall

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 28, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Skyfall





Rey said:


> omg ur a godsend thx bro
> 
> Happy bday @Skyfall


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## PoPs (Dec 28, 2022)

Hey guys. Been a long time so not sure if anyone will recognize me, but caught up to One Piece again after a few years of not reading it.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

Mr popos alt greets mr popo and gets friendly rated by Mr popo. 

Makes sense


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody found out i'm one of MrPopo's alts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> I'm surprised nobody found out i'm one of MrPopo's alts


So I have been fapping to mrpopos nudes?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

When I get a funny rating from MrPopo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> So I have been fapping to mrpopos nudes?


Don't lie you're still gonna buy all my nudes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> Don't lie you're still gonna buy all my nudes



@MrPopo how much money did you make?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @MrPopo how much money did you make?


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

The red nose brings all the boys to the yard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

This is all from KBD btw

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Seems like it's worth?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> This is all from KBD btw



Fake. KBD broke as Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> This is all from KBD btw


A small price to pay 

*Freezes in his house because the heating bill was unpaid* 

*Vapes clown girl bathwater*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

Electricity bill is legit wild this winter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> Electricity bill is legit wild this winter



Where do you live?


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

All mod actions should be signed so I could flame the culprit


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 28, 2022)

@Skyfall Happy birthday!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 28, 2022)

@Skyfall  Happy birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Where do you live?


Northern Europe


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> Northern Europe



But not Germany, right?
I'm asking 'cause I still didn't get anything. I want to be mentally prepared for the shock. XD


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2022)

Alright got my actual account back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> But not Germany, right?
> I'm asking 'cause I still didn't get anything. I want to be mentally prepared for the shock. XD


No but I got the same price pretty much

I wish I had a wood stove right now. Live fire is cozy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> Alright got my actual account back.




Oh God.. I knew PoP sounded familiar. But now that I saw your avy I remember clearly.
Welcome back!



Nello said:


> No but I got the same price pretty much
> 
> I wish I had a wood stove right now. Live fire is cozy



Welp. Time to announce bankruptcy.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 28, 2022)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> Alright got my actual account back.


Welcome


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 28, 2022)

Zoologists and even veterinaries often say "If it's one-on-one, Ozzy will win." On home, clinic, and everywhere... among all living things, he is a pet who is known as the "cutest, most dangerous, strongest creature"!!! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Zoologists and even veterinaries often say "If it's one-on-one, Ozzy will win." On home, clinic, and everywhere... among all living things, he is a pet who is known as the "cutest, most dangerous, strongest creature"!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


He's so powerful that my computer crashed and my desk broke when I tried to load the video

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> All mod actions should be signed so I could flame the culprit


Im putting up a bounty for you guys to search the mofo  

more info on my profile. @Nello Im willing to pimp you out as a reward to the one who brings me the mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

@MO post something.


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @MO post something.


How are you Dev?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

MO said:


> How are you Dev?



I'm drunk and love everyone right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

MO said:


> How are you Dev?


How are you?


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm drunk and love everyone right now.


you drink? 



DeVision said:


> How are you?


I'm good. its the holidays so no school. I'm working part-time to make a little money but I'm just chilling for the most part.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> *Vapes clown girl bathwater*


the man is just at it today.
You aren't escaping these allegations


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm drunk and love everyone right now.


even me?


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> Im putting up a bounty for you guys to search the mofo
> 
> more info on my profile. @Nello Im willing to pimp you out as a reward to the one who brings me the mod




This has exposed an interesting conundrum. Which manslut brings in the money for CG's bounties

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 28, 2022)

I didn't know you were that guy


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> the man is just at it today.
> You aren't escaping these allegations


what allegations


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

MO said:


> you drink?



Oh God.... When on vacation you have to use the time.. XD
Well.. I drink even more when I'm alone in Germany. Fuck the life away from friends and family. I want to stay here. (



MO said:


> I'm good. its the holidays so no school. I'm working part-time to make a little money but I'm just chilling for the most part.



Good to hear that you're doing good.  



Unresponsive said:


> even me?


Even you.

Wait, who are you?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Even you.
> 
> Wait, who are you?


Don't start this shit again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh God.... When on vacation you have to use the time.. XD
> Well.. I drink even more when I'm alone in Germany. Fuck the life away from friends and family. I want to stay here. (
> 
> 
> ...


If i'm ever in Germany again we should hang out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> If i'm ever in Germany again we should hang out



Schwarzwald region. I have like 3 bottles of Gin. 10ish bottles of wine. 1 bottle of pelinkovac (that is for me), and of course like 2-3 boxes of beer.

Damn alcoholic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Don't start this shit again


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Schwarzwald region. I have like 3 bottles of Gin. 10ish bottles of wine. 1 bottle of pelinkovac (that is for me), and of course like 2-3 boxes of beer.
> 
> Damn alcoholic.


yehehehees. now down half a bottle of gin, I'll be merciful do  it 1dl at a time


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> yehehehees. now down half a bottle of gin, I'll be merciful do  it 1dl at a time


I got some really expensive stuff for my birthday.
I haven't tried it yet.

I think I need to sleep.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2022)

But not before I say this:

@Shanks you old slut. Fuck you.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I got some really expensive stuff for my birthday.
> I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I think I need to sleep.


hmm I see. best to save it for some GTs then. 

if you are going to drink though, cheapish gin and rum are your friends, don't empty you cabinet


----------



## Nello (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Schwarzwald region. I have like 3 bottles of Gin. 10ish bottles of wine. 1 bottle of pelinkovac (that is for me), and of course like 2-3 boxes of beer.
> 
> Damn alcoholic.


Thanks but I don't drink that much  


DeVision said:


> @Shanks you old slut. Fuck you.


I'm gonna frame this and hang it over my bed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> But not before I say this:
> 
> @Shanks you old slut. Fuck you.


No thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh God.... When on vacation you have to use the time.. XD
> Well.. I drink even more when I'm alone in Germany. Fuck the life away from friends and family. I want to stay here. (


What are your favorite drinks?  



DeVision said:


> Good to hear that you're doing good.


You're on vacation? Where?


----------



## Redline (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh shit, @KBD is banned. Now, who is going to look after the OP of this thread? 



Oh shit, he never won the 10,000th posts... we're good. 




Thread title is not for sales, boy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Dec 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 29, 2022)

This movie happened in an alternate universe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2022)

Fuck.... lost all my 60 billion poker chips again. I have come crawling back here. What is new?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 29, 2022)

@KBD got banned again I hope it's not a perm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2022)

@KBD been drinking while typing. That is dangerous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> Thanks but I don't drink that much



You don't have to. XD
Point is, I have enough if you drink much. XD



Nello said:


> I'm gonna frame this and hang it over my bed







Shanks said:


> No thanks



Your poker addiction gonna cost you.. XD



MO said:


> What are your favorite drinks?


This:

I like Gin too.
And Beer.

A no-no is vodka. I hate vodka.


MO said:


> You're on vacation? Where?


Well. I didn't see my friends in a long time, so I went "home". I'm in Mostar.
Gonna stay at least 2 more weeks. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Your poker addiction gonna cost you.. XD


No more poker, back in the stock market. Bet Elon, buy Tesla 



P.s this is not financial advice. I am just some dude in a kids cartoon forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> P.s this is not financial advice. I am just some dude in a kids cartoon forum.



I have a question about this. Is it illegal to advice someone? Or is it just for you to be safe that no one can tell you "you told me"?
A short while ago I saw someone say they are not allowed to give financial advice.. :/


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I have a question about this. Is it illegal to advice someone? Or is it just for you to be safe that no one can tell you "you told me"?
> A short while ago I saw someone say they are not allowed to give financial advice.. :/


Well... Only licence financial advisor can give financial advice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I have a question about this. Is it illegal to advice someone? Or is it just for you to be safe that no one can tell you "you told me"?
> A short while ago I saw someone say they are not allowed to give financial advice.. :/


It's to try and protect yourself from being sued however recent court cases in the us has shown that saying this is not finicial advice doesn't matter and you can still be held liable

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Well... Only licence financial advisor can give financial advice.





MrPopo said:


> It's to try and protect yourself from being sued however recent court cases in the us has shown that saying this is not finicial advice doesn't matter and you can still be held liable



Oh.. Interesting.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

@Shanks ready your lawyer. I'm coming for your ass!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shanks ready your lawyer. I'm coming for your ass!


So your lawyer gonna send me money, cuz TSLA is already up again, baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rey (Dec 29, 2022)

Sad for KDB ban, enjoyed watching him trash Shiba Inu, but now apparently the dog behind the meme got cancer 

BTW why aren't there all anime character popularity polls like the OL  one? 

and dayum TSLA another day, another bag bought


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm in Mostar.


You see the restaurant on the right side



Being there and looking at the bridge is one of the few things I remember from visiting Bosnia as a kid. The other two things are the thousands of dead locusts that were in the streets for some reaon  and the tiger that the hotel had. Bosnia is WILD   Oh also there was a memorial and there was a tank there and there was a little box in the tank with some kinda goo in it and my friend said it was blood but idk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

his pre workout is walter whites meth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> You see the restaurant on the right side
> 
> 
> 
> Being there and looking at the bridge is one of the few things I remember from visiting Bosnia as a kid. The other two things are the thousands of dead locusts that were in the streets for some reaon  and the tiger that the hotel had. Bosnia is WILD  Oh also there was a memorial and there was a tank there and there was a little box in the tank with some kinda goo in it and my friend said it was blood but idk



As a kid? Seems pretty recent?

Let me guess. The tank was in Sarajevo? XD


----------



## Nello (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> As a kid? Seems pretty recent?
> 
> Let me guess. The tank was in Sarajevo? XD


The pic is from google. I think it was about 18 years ago.

I don't remember any place names so your guess is better than mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> The pic is from google. I think it was about 18 years ago.
> 
> I don't remember any place names so your guess is better than mine





I thought you were recently here.


----------



## Nello (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I thought you were recently here.


Do you still have tanks and swarms of locusts just lying around?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> Do you still have tanks and swarms of locusts just lying around?



I have one in my garage. 

The locusts you saw probably somewhere else too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I have one in my garage.
> 
> The locusts you saw probably somewhere else too.


You should unleash a swarm of chickens to eat the locusts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> You should unleash a swarm of chickens to eat the locusts


We might have in the meantime. That's the reason there ain't no more on the streets.
That or Moses failed with his plaques against the Egyptian king. XD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

@Unresponsive  try yoghurt over crepes


----------



## Nello (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Unresponsive  try yoghurt over crepes


I see now the secret behind France inventing so many delicious recipes. You're willing to try literally anything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Unresponsive  try yoghurt over crepes


You bastards are truly limitless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You bastards are truly limitless.


Nothing wrong with that.

You need to learn to enjoy yourself from times to times.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> You need to learn to enjoy yourself from times to times.


sounds like something from a pineapple on pizza lover.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> sounds like something from a pineapple on pizza lover.


I tried it once and ... to my surprize. 

It wasn't THAT bad.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I tried it once and ... to my surprize.
> 
> It wasn't THAT bad.


As long as your no lover of pineapple+pizza


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> As long as your no lover of pineapple+pizza


Yeah.

Now bring back some yogurt and a crepe.

You know what to do.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 29, 2022)

Brb guys i'm flying to France

Gledania if you start hearing boss music soon, don't worry about it and just stay where you are

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Now bring back some yogurt and a crepe.
> 
> You know what to do.


Now I want to try it because of how much you're hyping it up.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Barbara doesn't fuck around and get's straight to the point.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> Brb guys i'm flying to France
> 
> Gledania if you start hearing boss music soon, don't worry about it and just stay where you are


Stocking up wine for our drinking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

@trance  top meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

High meme

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> High meme



Nope . Mid tier meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Nope . Mid tier meme


Low tier meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Low tier meme


Bottom meme

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Bottom meme


YAMERO !!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

Why the optimistic @trance  ?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2022)

Greg. Leave the drugs alone.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I tried it once and ... to my surprize.
> 
> It wasn't THAT bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


>


Try it


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Try it


twice, it was worse the second time.
try some bacon and banana pizza if you eat pork, seeing as you're messing around with pineapples.
inb4 that one is a step too far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> twice, it was worse the second time.
> try some bacon and banana pizza if you eat pork, seeing as you're messing around with pineapples.
> inb4 that one is a step too far.


it's a thing ??? I'm not sure I would try.

Here in belgium they add thuna in peaches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Dec 29, 2022)

@MrPopo how goes elden ring?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> it's a thing ??? I'm not sure I would try.
> 
> Here in belgium they add thuna in peaches


i don't believe anyone would mix fruit and fish.
you would have to come with pictures, and i also flatly refuse to infect my cookies with a search query. heavens forbid i get a tuna and peach pizza mukbang recommendation on the next youtube refresh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> i don't believe anyone would mix fruit and fish.





aiyanah said:


> you would have to come with pictures

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 29, 2022)

People try out new tastes. Who knows? Something good very likely will come out of it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Unresponsive  try yoghurt over crepes


Maru..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Welcome back to ass eats, today we will be examining the motherland of ass cooking on youtube.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru..


Don't worry he's already on the fbi's watch list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 29, 2022)

so this is what prison food in france looks like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> so this is what prison food in france looks like?


belgium*

and apparently kids used to eat it in school.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> and apparently kids used to eat it in school.


now I understand why there was so many dropouts


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> belgium*
> 
> and apparently kids used to eat it in school.


my mistake, i was horrified by the peach and tunamayo action.
who came up with it?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> my mistake, i was horrified by the peach and tunamayo action.
> who came up with it?


I don't know.

And I rather never find out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I don't know.
> 
> And I rather never find out


this the type of food I would eat if I never wanted to eat food ever again.


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> this the type of food I would eat if I never wanted to eat food ever again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I don't know.
> 
> And I rather never find out


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 29, 2022)

This talk about food makes me wanna try out a mixed banana and lemon (no sugar).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 29, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> This talk about food makes me wanna try out a mixed banana and lemon (no sugar).


Men if you squeeze the banana with a Fork ..and then add lemon and sugar ..not much just a little tea spoon,but even without...one full Lemon juice to mix it with the banana pressed in a plate ,  It's a delicatessen!
I used to have that when I was a child and I always ended up licking the plate all over lol

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 29, 2022)

"What is this"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2022)

@Rey you seem like an interesting person who agrees with me. Since @KBD  is banned for 2 months, you need to come here more often and shit post.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Well actually (Dec 29, 2022)

@MaruUchiha is it really your year to start reading One piece?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 29, 2022)

Well actually said:


> @MaruUchiha is it really your year to start reading One piece?


Sure, I'll read One Piece for the last 2 days of the year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

trance said:


> @MrPopo how goes elden ring?


I'm nearly at the end currently fighting GodFrey  who's come alive again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rey (Dec 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Rey you seem like an interesting person who agrees with me. Since @KBD  is banned for 2 months, you need to come here more often and shit post.


I'll try my best bro  but it's hard af lol call me when you round up the gang up on some biatch tho


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm nearly at the end currently fighting GodFrey  who's come alive again


what level are you? 
what build are you doing? 
you gonna do a full clear on bosses?
you gonna NG+?
you gonna experiment with different builds?


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

trance said:


> what level are you?
> what build are you doing?
> you gonna do a full clear on bosses?
> you gonna NG+?
> you gonna experiment with different builds?


146, I think I've cleared most of the bosses expect for the blood lord 

Doing a dex blood build using bound hound Fang. 

Not sure about doing ng+ and experimenting with different builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

I only killed malenia because he didn't do her waterfall in the second phase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 30, 2022)

Redline said:


> Men if you squeeze the banana with a Fork ..and then add lemon and sugar ..not much just a little tea spoon,but even without...one full Lemon juice to mix it with the banana pressed in a plate ,  It's a delicatessen!
> I used to have that when I was a child and I always ended up licking the plate all over lol


I don’t mind the sourness. The banana would fine enough as a replacement for sugar for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2022)

Rey said:


> I'll try my best bro  but it's hard af lol call me when you round up the gang up on some biatch tho


Gang is all dead... Like @Ren. Level dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm nearly at the end currently fighting GodFrey  who's come alive again


Chadfrey one of the best fights


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2022)

Hey @Ekkologix the OP chapter bot on discord didn't give us the chapter all day. Can you fix the bot so we can get the chapter in a more timely manner?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

....and they never saw him again. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 146, I think I've cleared most of the bosses expect for the blood lord
> 
> Doing a dex blood build using bound hound Fang.
> 
> Not sure about doing ng+ and experimenting with different builds


the spells are more diverse than ever in ER

i highly recommend trying it out


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

trance said:


> the spells are more diverse than ever in ER
> 
> i highly recommend trying it out


Idk how magic works maybe I'll try it out in ng+


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Idk how magic works maybe I'll try it out in ng+


ive tried most of the spell groups

what do you wanna know?


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2022)

trance said:


> ive tried most of the spell groups
> 
> what do you wanna know?


How do you cast spells


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> How do you cast spells


sorceries require staves

incantations require seals

and then just match your stat to what is required to use each staff/seal and spell(s) you wanna use

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hey @Ekkologix the OP chapter bot on discord didn't give us the chapter all day. Can you fix the bot so we can get the chapter in a more timely manner?


there is one in another server thats rly good i think lol. idk if its manual or a bot even kek


----------



## Redline (Dec 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I don’t mind the sourness. The banana would fine enough as a replacement for sugar for me.


Fair enough! It's still taste good.... it's doesn't look good thou but who cares lol


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> ....and they never saw him again. XD


Pancake was pretty good btw.

It was in response to @Glendania in that Alley thread where adding yogurt in pancakes makes it taste better but...

I responsed by adding sour cream instead of yogurt and see how it would taste differently

Then it turns out there was no sour cream over at 7-11 when I went yesterday to buy some so I had to settle for a monster energy can instead as a substitute


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Pancake was pretty good btw.



That's you? That doesn't look healthy. XD



shieldbounce said:


> @Glendania


I don't know if it was on purpose, but I love it.

GLENdania. XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 30, 2022)

@Gledania 

I always thought his name had an "n" in it somewhere but turns out NOPE

Now it just reads weird

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @Gledania
> 
> I always thought his name had an "n" in it somewhere but turns out NOPE
> 
> Now it just reads weird


You need to drink some water and get fresh air and come back and read the last part of his name very slowly


----------



## Redline (Dec 30, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @Gledania
> 
> I always thought his name had an "n" in it somewhere but turns out NOPE
> 
> Now it just reads weird


I just call him Glen lol..but only becouse his nick reminds me of Glen Grant


----------



## Redline (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's you? That doesn't look healthy. XD
> 
> 
> I don't know if it was on purpose, but I love it.
> ...


@Gledania 

It's finally official Glen! ....the boss approves
Eheheheh


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2022)

It's New Year Eve!


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> @Gledania
> 
> I always thought his name had an "n" in it somewhere but turns out NOPE
> 
> Now it just reads weird



Just keep it. Everyone calls him Glen anyways. XD



Nello said:


> You need to drink some water and get fresh air and come back and read the last part of his name very slowly



Trip went good?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Just keep it. Everyone calls him Glen anyways. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Trip went good?


What trip?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2022)

it's ma birthday in 2 hours

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

Nello said:


> What trip?



The flight.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2022)

Nello said:


> What trip?


Hide, he's about to trip you over!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2022)

Gledania said:


> it's ma birthday in 2 hours


Party in the House tonight!

Title changed again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The flight.


If you mean to France, that was just a joke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hide, he's about to trip you over!



You mean like I did to you?



Nello said:


> If you mean to France, that was just a joke


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You mean like I did to you?


You trip'in bruh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You trip'in bruh


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You mean like I did to you?


I do plan on going some time but idk when


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2022)

Nello said:


> I do plan on going some time but idk when




I don't know if I'll ever be able to trust you now.


----------



## Nello (Dec 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I don't know if I'll ever be able to trust you now.


Clowns can't be trusted. They always say they got your nose but it's just their thumb every time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 30, 2022)

wait new convo 

wow


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2022)

Happy Bday @scr and @Gledania 

Also, happy new yr's eve

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2022)

New Year soon everyone! 

Have a fun countdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> Fair enough! It's still taste good.... it's doesn't look good thou but who cares lol


I once added a slight chocolate syrup on a cheesesteak burger.

Was it good?

For me, yeah.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 31, 2022)

The mimic summon is broken was getting clapped by the elder beast summon the mimic and kill it no problem


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Gledania said:


> it's ma birthday in 2 hours


For real? Nice..that means it's your birthday now! Happy birthday and happy new year Eve...GLEN.. XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I once added a slight chocolate syrup on a cheesesteak burger.
> 
> Was it good?
> 
> For me, yeah.


I can't say because I never tried all I can say I once tried a chocolate chicken in Mexico lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Party in the House tonight!
> 
> Title changed again


Let's goooooo


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> For real? Nice..that means it's your birthday now! Happy birthday and happy new year Eve...GLEN.. XD


Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

Hope 2023 will be awesome for everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 31, 2022)

Nello said:


> Clowns can't be trusted. They always say they got your nose but it's just their thumb every time



I still trust you.. Is that wrong?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 31, 2022)

@Gledania happy birthday bro. I wish you all the best in life. Much love (and hate).

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

Everyone, get @The God Father above The Legendary Alley Blenderite Simp Queen before the New Year!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Everyone, get @The God Father above The Legendary Alley Blenderite Simp Queen before the New Year!


I just gave him 50 k for the efforts


----------



## DeVision (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Everyone, get @The God Father above The Legendary Alley Blenderite Simp Queen before the New Year!


Wow. Nice company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> I just gave him 50 k for the efforts


Spread again, and rep more.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

8 mins left till New Year here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 8 mins left till New Year here


Ten hours left here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 8 mins left till New Year here


Ok then....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

Fuck off COVID!

Fuck off Inflation!

Fuck off recession!

Lets go 2023!

We winning, baby

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## MrPopo (Dec 31, 2022)

Used the mymic summon for mogh the guy exploded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year @Shanks 
We have to wait another 10 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

Sydney NYE fireworks are literally the best in the world!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Getting fever on the last day of 2022. Damn! This year ain’t going easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 31, 2022)

sometimes i wish there was a universal time for new years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Getting fever on the last day of 2022. Damn! This year ain’t going easy.


Luffy getting fevrer make no sens .

Juste eat meat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sydney NYE fireworks are literally the best in the world!


If you say so.... enjoy them! My dogs would be scared of it


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Getting fever on the last day of 2022. Damn! This year ain’t going easy.


Don't tell me I have a bad headache from yesterday but it's probably due to neck stiffness


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> sometimes i wish there was a universal time for new years.


Why? It's good to know that people can celebrate , die and be born at anytime in the world


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> Why? It's good to know that people can celebrate , die and be born at anytime in the world


because there's new years greetings for longer than 24 hours, seemingly at least.
maybe one day when we've tamed the sun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## derpgoku01 (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year OL
Hopefully the new year is full of personal agendas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year @Shanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Wherever you are whatever you are happy new years eve!


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 31, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Luffy getting fevrer make no sens .
> 
> Juste eat meat


I know, right?


Redline said:


> Don't tell me I have a bad headache from yesterday but it's probably due to neck stiffness


Get well, brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Get well, brother.


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sydney NYE fireworks are literally the best in the world!


Sure...here's a glimpse of it.... XD


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2022)

Lul...now seriously happy new year everyone!


----------



## electricmastro (Dec 31, 2022)

So how many people here are excited to see Carrot, Rebecca, and Paulie fight alongside Luffy in the final war?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 31, 2022)

lots of bans happening and it's scary, lord knows i said plenty of "if so desired it's bannable" shit this past week 
it's probably tate related...but still

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2022)

ayo

happy new year to all of you, may God protect all of the world

stay

chill

and we move forward

peace

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 5


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2022)

It's done. God Father > Simp Queen. We did it @Lurko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy Bday @7 Years In The Making, @FakeTaxi1738, @GeoNation, @God Movement, @Mr. Good vibes and @Nira Velentari!

Have a great day ahead!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Year @青月光, @BlueDemon, @Captain Quincy, @DeVision, @Lurko, @Lmao, @Redline, @Ren., @Shanks, @Silver and honestly too many others to be tagged(sorry ) in the OL! 

May 2023 be a year blessed with opportunities and positive outcomes and experiences to you and your family 

⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⢀⣴⣶⡄
⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⢠⣴⣶⣤⠄⠸⠁⣸⡇
⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⢠⣿⣿⣿⡈⢷⣿⠄⡿
⠄⠄⠄⠄⠄⠘⠛⠁⠈⢣⠸⠿⢸⠃
⢠⣶⣿⠿⣿⣶⡄⠄⣠⣶⡿⢿⣷⣄⠄⠄⣴⣾⠿⢿⣷⣄⠄⢀⣴⡾⠿⣷⣦⡀
⢸⡿⠄⠄⢈⣿⣿⠄⣿⡿⠄⠄⢹⣿⡆⠸⣿⠃⠄⠄⣿⣿⠄⠘⠟⠄⠄⣸⣿⠇
⠄⠄⢀⣤⣾⡿⠁⠄⣿⡇⠄⠄⢸⣿⡇⠄⠄⠄⣠⣾⡿⠋⠄⠄⠄⠾⠿⢿⣯⡄
⢀⣴⣿⡿⠃⠄⠄⠄⣿⣧⠄⠄⢸⣿⡇⠄⣠⣾⡿⠋⠄⠄⠄⣴⣦⠄⠄⠄⣿⡇
⢸⣿⣿⣶⣶⣶⣶⠄⠙⢿⣷⣶⡿⠟⠄⠸⣿⣿⣶⣶⣶⣶⠄⠘⠿⣷⣶⣾⡿
 𝓗𝓪𝓹𝓹𝔂 𝓝𝓮𝔀 𝓨𝓮𝓪𝓻

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 6


----------



## Lurko (Jan 1, 2023)

Shanks said:


> It's done. God Father > Simp Queen. We did it @Lurko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Years folks. On to 2023!! Fuck 2022.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year ol convo bros

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new years my friends. Wish you and your families and friends all the best for the upcoming year.


Won't tag you all (like @Mysticreader ) - you know who you are. <3

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 1, 2023)

electricmastro said:


> So how many people here are excited to see Carrot, Rebecca, and Paulie fight alongside Luffy in the final war?


Very few I suppose.xd and I am not one of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 1, 2023)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy New Year @青月光, @BlueDemon, @Captain Quincy, @DeVision, @Lurko, @Lmao, @Redline, @Ren., @Shanks, @Silver and honestly too many others to be tagged(sorry ) in the OL!
> 
> May 2023 be a year blessed with opportunities and positive outcomes and experiences to you and your family
> 
> ...


Happy new year to you and everybody! All the best and stay healthy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## electricmastro (Jan 1, 2023)

Redline said:


> Very few I suppose.xd and I am not one of them


Well they spent quite a bit of time with Luffy and people seem to like them quite a bit, so I was curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2023)

Going to be playing *Howl's Moving Castle* here on stream soon.

*Room Link:* 

Come on in and enjoy the party!

Stream starts at 5:30 PM (Mountain Time). It will start soon!

*EDIT: *Howl's Moving Castle.

@Lurko @Shanks @Unresponsive @DeVision @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Unresponsive (Jan 1, 2023)

shieldbounce said:


> Going to be playing *Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack* here on stream soon.
> 
> *Room Link:*
> 
> ...


no

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 1, 2023)

shieldbounce said:


> Going to be playing *Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack* here on stream soon.
> 
> *Room Link:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2023)

Will be playing Howl's moving castle.
The movie will start 30 minutes from now, at 5:30 PM Mountain Time.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy Holidays

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 2, 2023)

Jim Cornette is a high-class, old-fashioned all times American. To see him being so clueless and confused of the weeb Japanese culture is just priceless.


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 2, 2023)

Started playing Sekiro again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 2, 2023)

MrPopo said:


> Started playing Sekiro again


I've been doing some Googling since this is my second playthrough and I just found out you  can get an item to increase your attack by using skill points


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy New Year everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 2, 2023)

shieldbounce said:


> Going to be playing *Howl's Moving Castle* here on stream soon.
> 
> *Room Link:*
> 
> ...


Il castello errante di howl... Bel film....nice movie...based of one famous Japanese story


----------



## Conxc (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy New Year!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 2, 2023)

Conxc said:


> Happy New Year!!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Rey (Jan 2, 2023)

dang I hate this stupid "gotta wait for mod approval'' message 

posting images to me is what is speaking w/hands is for italians, this is discriminatory 
if i ain't answer ur posts prolly got blocked 
Nah b fuck off I'm beating this ish

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 2, 2023)

Rey said:


> dang I hate this stupid "gotta wait for mod approval'' message
> 
> posting images to me is what is speaking w/hands is for italians, this is discriminatory
> if i ain't answer ur posts prolly got blocked
> Nah b fuck off I'm beating this ish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 3, 2023)

Rey said:


> dang I hate this stupid "gotta wait for mod approval'' message
> 
> posting images to me is what is speaking w/hands is for italians, this is discriminatory
> if i ain't answer ur posts prolly got blocked
> Nah b fuck off I'm beating this ish


Just upload the images to an image hosting site like imgur or img bb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 3, 2023)

Would anyone here like to earn some CC points?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 3, 2023)

Happy Bday @TheTwelfthKenpachi and @Yoshibottter!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 3, 2023)

Can we get much higher?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2023)

Nello said:


> Would anyone here like to earn some CC points?


Do I have to sell my body for it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 3, 2023)

DeVision said:


> Do I have to sell my body for it?


No you just have to use a Buggy avatar. So really it's a win-win situation for you


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2023)

Nello said:


> No you just have to use a Buggy avatar. So really it's a win-win situation for you


I don't need a reward for that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2023)

Kizaruuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2023)

DeVision said:


> I don't need a reward for that.


I give you a  nice reward for the past year...


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2023)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Can we get much higher?


Sure we can!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2023)

DeVision said:


> Do I have to sell my body for it?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 3, 2023)

Redline said:


> I give you a  nice reward for the past year...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2023)

Nello said:


> No you just have to use a Buggy avatar. So really it's a win-win situation for you



I have enough CC points (I think). Give them to @Shanks or keep them yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 3, 2023)

@Lurko


----------



## Nello (Jan 3, 2023)

DeVision said:


> I don't need a reward for that.


Beautiful

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2023)

I will accept free CC points only. I refuse to do any work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 4, 2023)

Happy Bday @Xeogran!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Millennium Greed (Jan 4, 2023)

Well, well, well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm getting made redundant tomorrow... Have not pass probation and only been here for 5 months....meaning I basically got nothing.

Fucken stupid job. Have never worked so hard in my life over the last 5 months yet... This happens.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 4, 2023)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Xeogran!


Thank you!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Jan 4, 2023)

Shanks said:


> I'm getting made redundant tomorrow... Have not pass probation and only been here for 5 months....meaning I basically got nothing.
> 
> Fucken stupid job. Have never worked so hard in my life over the last 5 months yet... This happens.


Did you not get paid for those 5 months?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 4, 2023)

Shanks said:


> I'm getting made redundant tomorrow... Have not pass probation and only been here for 5 months....meaning I basically got nothing.
> 
> Fucken stupid job. Have never worked so hard in my life over the last 5 months yet... This happens.



Damn. And it seemed like you were doing great in life before that. :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2023)

Shanks said:


> Have not pass probation and only been here for 5 months....meaning I basically got nothing


What do you mean by this ?

What's a pass probation ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 4, 2023)

Redline said:


> Sure we can!


Then... LET'S DO IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 4, 2023)

Shanks said:


> I'm getting made redundant tomorrow... Have not pass probation and only been here for 5 months....meaning I basically got nothing.
> 
> Fucken stupid job. Have never worked so hard in my life over the last 5 months yet... This happens.


Shit happens....


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2023)

Shanks said:


> I'm getting made redundant tomorrow... Have not pass probation and only been here for 5 months....meaning I basically got nothing.
> 
> Fucken stupid job. Have never worked so hard in my life over the last 5 months yet... This happens.


What...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 4, 2023)

Millennium Greed said:


> Well, well, well.


Still greedy? Xd


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 4, 2023)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2023)

Still feeling shitty... But oh well. Got lots of spare time to get stuff done around the house. Might kick start a new online business. Still got this other gig going. Going to head back to the gym tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Redline (Jan 5, 2023)

Shanks said:


> Still feeling shitty... But oh well. Got lots of spare time to get stuff done around the house. Might kick start a new online business. Still got this other gig going. Going to head back to the gym tomorrow.


Hell yeah back to the gym my man! Just keep rocking!

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Nello (Jan 5, 2023)

Shanks said:


> Going to head back to the gym tomorrow.




 

 

 

Are you stronger than @Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2023)

Nello said:


> Are you stronger than @Mihawk


@Mihawk is a tall athletic basketball player... I am small. However, like Shanks, I will win, cuz I got my top tier crew to gang bang him!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 5, 2023)

Shanks said:


> @Mihawk is a tall athletic basketball player... I am small. However, like Shanks, I will win, cuz I got my top tier crew to gang bang him!


Zorobros get your dildos ready for Mihawk

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2023)

Shanks said:


> @Mihawk is a tall athletic basketball player... I am small. However, like Shanks, I will win, cuz I got my top tier crew to gang bang him!



After this comment you need to change your username as soon as possible.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2023)

DeVision said:


> After this comment you need to change your username as soon as possible.


It's call self deprecating humor, old man


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2023)

And I'm Asian. 1 v 1 fights are for losers. We jumped big smartasses bullies back in high school together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 5, 2023)

Shanks said:


> @Mihawk is a tall athletic basketball player... I am small. However, like Shanks, I will win, cuz I got my top tier crew to gang bang him!



Not that tall actually, only 6’0 at best.

But I’m more into managing teams nowadays. Got 3 teams in managing including a youth team so it’s pretty nice though stressful at times.

Hence I won’t lose in a gangbang either, since I got 3 crews (45 guys) under my watch

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2023)

Mihawk said:


> Not that tall actually, only 6’0 at best.
> 
> But I’m more into managing teams nowadays. Got 3 teams in managing including a youth team so it’s pretty nice though stressful at times.
> 
> Hence I won’t lose in a gangbang either, since I got 3 crews (45 guys) under my watch


You're the new Chief of Hung Hing?... I mean Cross guide

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 5, 2023)

Mihawk said:


> Not that tall actually, only 6’0 at best.
> 
> But I’m more into managing teams nowadays. Got 3 teams in managing including a youth team so it’s pretty nice though stressful at times.
> 
> Hence I won’t lose in a gangbang either, since I got 3 crews (45 guys) under my watch


All mere baboons... XD


----------



## Germa 66 (Friday at 12:30 AM)

I think about Sanji alot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Germa 66 (Friday at 12:31 AM)

Stan Sanji

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Friday at 1:17 AM)

Germa 66 said:


> I think about Sanji alot


Good or bad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Friday at 7:30 AM)

Shanks said:


> Good or bad?


Excellent

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Nello (Friday at 9:07 AM)

Sanji  has so much potential. If only Oda would give him some love like he did before

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Friday at 10:15 AM)

Oda gonna give sanji some love by having him get stoned by little boa magic trick...lul

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Friday at 1:56 PM)

@Nello

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Friday at 2:56 PM)

MrPopo said:


> @Nello

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Friday at 4:22 PM)

Nello said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Friday at 4:47 PM)

Nello said:


> Sanji  has so much potential. If only Oda would give him some love like he did before


He's got pudding and Viola. And he will solo an Admiral later. Should be good enough

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DeVision (Friday at 4:56 PM)

Shanks said:


> He's got pudding and Viola. And he will solo an Admiral later. Should be good enough



Not that kind of love you perv.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## DeVision (Friday at 5:06 PM)

@Lurko you're even worse than @Shanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Friday at 5:11 PM)

DeVision said:


> @Lurko you're even worse than @Shanks


 Damn you don't know how much that hurts.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Friday at 5:26 PM)

@DeVision you're even worst than @Lurko

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Friday at 5:27 PM)

Lurko said:


> Damn you don't know how much that hurts.



Sorry. I didn't mean to offend you........ Fucker.



Shanks said:


> @DeVision you're even worst than @Lurko



Shut up you kangaroo sodomizer.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Friday at 6:06 PM)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Friday at 6:08 PM)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Friday at 6:14 PM)

Why do people in the USA still dress like that? It's like 20 years in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Friday at 6:15 PM)

DeVision said:


> Why do people in the USA still dress like that? It's like 20 years in the past.


We are special.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Friday at 7:24 PM)




----------



## Redline (Friday at 10:17 PM)




----------



## Germa 66 (Friday at 10:26 PM)

Only Sanji can crip walk.

Fun Fact: Blue is his signature color

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Saturday at 12:17 AM)

I'm in downtown at this fairly new food court place and one of the food stalls is showing One Piece

Reactions: Like 6 | GODA 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Saturday at 7:32 AM)

Yamato said:


> I'm in downtown at this fairly new food court place and one of the food stalls is showing One Piece


One Piece needs to be showcased on all billboards across the planet and every restaurant should be sponsored by Sanji

World peace would be so close

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Saturday at 8:00 AM)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Saturday at 8:01 AM)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aiyanah (Saturday at 8:11 AM)

he said good lord with the leg shake, i'm done

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Saturday at 9:13 AM)

DeVision said:


> Why do people in the USA still dress like that? It's like 20 years in the past.


99% of the U.S. population huffs lead paint on a daily basis

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Saturday at 9:19 AM)

jesusus said:


> 99% of the U.S. population huffs lead paint on a daily basis



Explains @Lurko 
@Gledania are you US population too?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Saturday at 10:35 AM)

jesusus said:


> 99% of the U.S. population huffs lead paint on a daily basis


Praise the lord oh my Jesus lul..the state of some street in US Is deranged ..its reminds me of Amsterdam   in the 90 lol


----------



## Redline (Saturday at 10:47 AM)

DeVision said:


> Explains @Lurko
> @Gledania are you US population too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Saturday at 11:40 AM)

Can we get much higher?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Saturday at 3:03 PM)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Can we get much higher?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Saturday at 4:20 PM)

Redline said:


> Praise the lord oh my Jesus lul..the state of some street in US Is deranged ..its reminds me of Amsterdam   in the 90 lol


I had a bunch of bible thumpers this morning. Hated it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Saturday at 9:36 PM)

Happy Bday @Lmao 

Have a great day ahead

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Saturday at 10:55 PM)

Hbd to @Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Saturday at 10:58 PM)

Happy birthday @Lmao


----------



## blueWaves (Saturday at 11:33 PM)

Happy birthday @Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wh1p (Sunday at 2:15 AM)

Do you ever think about what your life would be like had you never decided to start one piece? Every choice you make leads to a branching universe .....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Sunday at 2:29 AM)

Wh1p said:


> Do you ever think about what your life would be like had you never decided to start one piece? Every choice you make leads to a branching universe .....


I would not be spending the last 10 years shit posting here and might become a millionaire already

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wh1p (Sunday at 2:54 AM)

Shanks said:


> I would not be spending the last 10 years shit posting here and might become a millionaire already


I got introduced to one piece just before the pandemic, and honestly it's changed my outlook on life a lot. But besides that, it's also introduced me to online communities such as on discord and forums. Honestly, it's turned me into such a nerd. I'm all for it, but it's actually so rent free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Sunday at 8:18 AM)

Two Piece does it better

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Sunday at 11:52 AM)




----------



## Redline (Sunday at 11:54 AM)

Buon compleanno lmaoooooooooooo
@Lmao


----------



## Redline (Sunday at 11:55 AM)

Germa 66 said:


> Two Piece does it better


Zkk was real.


----------



## Redline (Sunday at 11:57 AM)

Wh1p said:


> Do you ever think about what your life would be like had you never decided to start one piece? Every choice you make leads to a branching universe .....


Not really....other things May have lead me to different presents not One piece or Two piece


----------



## Germa 66 (Sunday at 11:57 AM)

Redline said:


> Zkk was real.


Nobody cares about that. The uncensored Happiness Punch and Okiku in the bath is all the rave nowadays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Sunday at 11:59 AM)

Germa 66 said:


> Nobody cares about that. The uncensored Happiness Punch and Okiku in the bath is all the rave nowadays


Some did care a lot about that ....i Just Always thought It was Just a joke lol


----------



## Germa 66 (Sunday at 12:00 PM)

Redline said:


> Some did care a lot about that ....i Just Always thought It was Just a joke lol


Yes Zoro fans are that dumb I’m afraid. I know one irl and it’s a sad sight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Sunday at 5:02 PM)

Lurko said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Sunday at 5:07 PM)

@Lmao on hiatus mode again huh? We will see you again in a few months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sunday at 7:33 PM)

Damn! Salty Sampi Virginsmoke is on sight. 2023 is gonna be an amazing year.


----------



## Germa 66 (Monday at 12:41 AM)

My favorite Zoro fan pipe dream is the mf having a secret sharingan demon eye
 


ArabianLuffy said:


> Damn! Salty Sampi Virginsmoke is on sight. 2023 is gonna be an amazing year.


Zoro fans wanking off to Sanji as usual

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wh1p (Monday at 12:50 AM)

Germa 66 said:


> My favorite Zoro fan pipe dream is the mf having a secret sharingan demon eye


It's funny because Sanji fans theorized this first, back during pre timeskip. Zoro fans plagiarizing smh my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Monday at 12:54 AM)

Wh1p said:


> It's funny because Sanji fans theorized this first, back during pre timeskip. Zoro fans plagiarizing smh my head.


It was always clear Sanji was special when he was an orphan with swirly eyebrows


We don’t need to hope for Sharingan… Once he unlocks CoC Sanji’s going to attain Amaterasu Jambe anyways and be the true Black-Leg Supreme King

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Wh1p (Monday at 3:36 AM)

Does this site have a word limit for posts? I'm planning on writing something but I'm not sure how long it's gonna be.


----------



## Mysticreader (Monday at 5:19 AM)

Happy Bday @Fel1x!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Monday at 5:49 AM)

Germa 66 said:


> It was always clear Sanji was special when he was an orphan with swirly eyebrows
> 
> 
> We don’t need to hope for Sharingan… Once he unlocks CoC Sanji’s going to attain Amaterasu Jambe anyways and be the true Black-Leg Supreme King


On land, sea or air he's the strongest creature. They say if it's a 1v1... Sanji solos

Reactions: Agree 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Nello (Monday at 5:53 AM)

Sanji will probably have the strongest body/base form EOS. The Garp of his generation

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Monday at 8:44 AM)

Nello said:


> Sanji will probably have the strongest body/base form EOS. The Garp of his generation


He will be the new god of the Redline but he will destroy it to create the All Blue


World Government about to hate the Vinsmoke name

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Redline (Monday at 3:25 PM)

Nello said:


> Sanji will probably have the strongest body/base form EOS. The Garp of his generation


----------



## Lurko (Monday at 4:43 PM)

Hbd @Fel1x

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Monday at 5:22 PM)

The more I see people discuss events in Wano the more I realize I blocked most of it from memory. Roofpiece is burnt into my brain though, that shit was lit


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Monday at 5:26 PM)

Germa 66 said:


> Zoro fans wanking off to Sanji as usual


Really? That is an interesting information. I didn't know. Do Sanji fans wank off to Sanji too?


----------



## Lurko (Monday at 5:42 PM)




----------



## Germa 66 (Monday at 6:23 PM)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Really? That is an interesting information. I didn't know. Do Sanji fans wank off to Sanji too?




Are you finished?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Monday at 7:06 PM)

Germa 66 said:


> Are you finished?


You didn’t answer my question.


----------



## Germa 66 (Monday at 7:08 PM)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You didn’t answer my question.


*I don’t wanna be your boyfriend you fucking creep now leave me alone!!!*


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Monday at 7:15 PM)

My God! How boring is that? Well… another day, another disappointment. Go back to the ignore-list, loser.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Tuesday at 2:15 AM)

ArabianLuffy said:


> My God! How boring is that? Well… another day, another disappointment. Go back to the ignore-list, loser.


Can’t even quote me… I’ve won this match, begone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Tuesday at 5:25 AM)

Are we getting a new chap later this week, or is it still on break till the next


----------



## DeVision (Tuesday at 5:26 AM)

Mysticreader said:


> Are we getting a new chap later this week, or is it still on break till the next



I think it's still break week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Tuesday at 5:28 AM)

DeVision said:


> I think it's still break week.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Tuesday at 6:14 AM)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Tuesday at 5:51 PM)




----------



## Germa 66 (Tuesday at 6:16 PM)

Yawn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Incognitos (Tuesday at 7:43 PM)

Just curious please answer honestly in the poll. 

Have you read vagabond?
Have you read meditations?
Do you identify as a legion member?


----------



## Delta Shell (Tuesday at 7:45 PM)

I've read both. I am not in the legion but I've voted incorrectly. The order difference in your poll and post threw me off. Sneaky Pete.


----------



## trance (Tuesday at 7:47 PM)

the only manga i need is one piece

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rey (Yesterday at 1:50 AM)

Incognitos said:


> Just curious please answer honestly in the poll.
> 
> Have you read vagabond?
> Have you read meditations?
> Do you identify as a legion member?


So the legion is guilty of the crime of reading 1 of the best manga ever and 1 of the best books ever now? Uncultured swine, they should rather  read hentai and "how to avoid being a creep" book instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Yesterday at 2:01 AM)

Incognitos said:


> Just curious please answer honestly in the poll.
> 
> Have you read vagabond?
> Have you read meditations?
> Do you identify as a legion member?


I've read vagabond but not meditations and am not a Zoro stan. Where are you trying to go with this though?


----------



## Incognitos (Yesterday at 2:02 AM)

Rey said:


> So the legion is guilty of the crime of reading 1 of the best manga ever and 1 of the best books ever now? Uncultured swine, they should rather  read hentai and "how to avoid being a creep" book instead


My theory is the legion hasn't read meditations or vagabond because they worship this faux version of stoicism and a swordsman. 

They enjoy this pale imitation because they've never had the real thing


----------



## Incognitos (Yesterday at 2:03 AM)

Captain Quincy said:


> I've read vagabond but not meditations and am not a Zoro stan. Where are you trying to go with this though?


See above


----------



## Bonney (Yesterday at 2:55 AM)

Have any of you ever torn your ACL at all? & If you did how long was your recovery, and how difficult was it to work while protecting your injury? Just had a patella dislocation while surfing which led to a suspected ACL tear (can barely walk without tons of pain) awaiting MRI results.


----------



## Delta Shell (Yesterday at 3:24 AM)

Bonney said:


> Have any of you ever torn your ACL at all? & If you did how long was your recovery, and how difficult was it to work while protecting your injury? Just had a patella dislocation while surfing which led to a suspected ACL tear (can barely walk without tons of pain) awaiting MRI results.


I had a suspected partial ACL and MCL tear. Doctor thought it was the case. I couldn't walk very well for a bit but it got better. Had an MRI and apparently there was nothing wrong. Super weird. I was in excruciating pain and showed all the signs of it. I've been doing loads of knee rehab since anyway.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lurko (Yesterday at 3:27 AM)

Delta Shell said:


> I had a suspected partial ACL and MCL tear. Doctor thought it was the case. I couldn't walk very well for a bit but it got better. Had an MRI and apparently there was nothing wrong. Super weird. I was in excruciating pain and showed all the signs of it. I've been doing loads of knee rehab since anyway.


Ouch.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Yesterday at 6:55 AM)

Yo @MO did you won a shit tone in Chrollo in 2022 (again)? Reached Sailor hoe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Yesterday at 6:57 AM)

My job is done.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MO (Yesterday at 3:36 PM)

Shanks said:


> My job is done.


nope, we are in this relationship forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Yesterday at 6:49 PM)

Wapometal has both the properties of Wapol and Metal

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## DeVision (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

Bonney said:


> Have any of you ever torn your ACL at all? & If you did how long was your recovery, and how difficult was it to work while protecting your injury? Just had a patella dislocation while surfing which led to a suspected ACL tear (can barely walk without tons of pain) awaiting MRI results.



I luckily didn't, but have a friend who did. She was out for 1.5 years.
They even had to bath her. Seems horrible. :/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

MO said:


> nope, we are in this relationship forever.


I'm with @Mysticreader

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Yesterday at 8:42 PM)

Shanks said:


> I'm with @Mysticreader


----------



## Unresponsive (Yesterday at 8:53 PM)

Would  Luffy be able to replicate bungee gum


----------



## Lurko (Yesterday at 8:55 PM)

Unresponsive said:


> Would  Luffy be able to replicate bungee gum


Gear 5 is like toon force so maybe.


----------



## Lurko (Today at 6:16 AM)

@Shanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Today at 9:14 AM)

Happy Bday @Aaron Tōshiro, @Ruthless Tsuchikage and @shadowlords!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Today at 11:37 AM)

Lurko said:


> Ouch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Today at 12:36 PM)

Yeah Em is passed his prime.


----------



## Redline (Today at 2:06 PM)

Lurko said:


> Gear 5 is like toon force so maybe.


----------



## Redline (58 minutes ago)

Here i give you all  some history greatest italian artist show called the line ( la linea)... I remember watching those and while laughing admiring the simple genuine genious idea of It all.... Enjoy....

Wonder If any of you ever watched those lol


----------

